# Appleflitter help...



## DeadlyKindness999 (May 10, 2018)

Could someone maybe share some Gold and Silver event butterflies with me? If that's alright. My username is Aaron on PC


----------



## LuciaMew (May 13, 2018)

What is your f/c? I have around 23 silver


----------

